# Is the RPW a different normative principle than sola Scriptura?



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Jul 9, 2009)

I've noted a slight variance in wording between the WCF and the Savoy/LBCF on their respective chapters dealing with "Christian Liberty and Liberty of Conscience." I'll cite the relevant portions, which come from paragraph 2:
*WCF*
God alone is Lord of the conscience, and hath left it free from the doctrines and commandments of men, which are, in anything, contrary to his Word, *or beside it, if matters of faith, or worship* ....

*Savoy/LBCF*
God alone is Lord of the conscience, and hath left if free from the doctrines and commandments of men, which are in any thing contrary to his Word, *or not contained in it* ....​The WCF appears to refer to a broader and a more narrow principle--one that applies to all of life and another that applies to worship. I've heard some appeal to the phrase in the WCF as the basis for the RPW. I guess it's possible that the framers of the Savoy (which the LBCF followed) intended their alternative phrase "or not contained in it" to refer more specifically to the context of corporate worship. But my real question is whether the RPW is set forth in the confessions as a normative principle that is distinct from _sola Scriptura_ or whether it's merely an application of _sola Scriptura_ to the context of corporate worship, which differs from other contexts of life. In other words, are the confessions positing something like _sol*o* Scriptura_ for worship in the narrow sense (i.e., corporate worship) and _sol*a* Scriptura_ for worship as a way of life? If so, are there particular proof texts that distinguish _two different normative principles_ for the Christian life--one for worship in the narrower sense and another for worship in the broader sense?


----------



## Sven (Jul 9, 2009)

In a word, the RPW is the application of Sola Scriptura to worship. When God said you shall not add or subtract from His law, He meant it for all other laws as much as He did for the laws concerning worship.

The WCF is not advocating solo scriptura for worship. It readily affirms that there are things in worship that need to be addressed by the light of reason. For example we are commanded to celebrate the Lord's supper, but how often is left to the discretion of the Churches.


----------



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Jul 9, 2009)

Sven said:


> In a word, the RPW is the application of Sola Scriptura to worship. When God said you shall not add or subtract from His law, He meant it for all other laws as much as He did for the laws concerning worship.
> 
> The WCF is not advocating solo scriptura for worship. It readily affirms that there are things in worship that need to be addressed by the light of reason. For example we are commanded to celebrate the Lord's supper, but how often is left to the discretion of the Churches.



Steven,

Thanks for your remarks. I have generally viewed the RPW as an application of _sola Scriptura_ to the more specific context of worship. Accordingly, I haven't seen it as a distinct normative principle from that which governs worship as a way of life. But in interacting with some Reformed friends and in reading some literature, it seems sometimes as if its treated as a distinct, more restrictive principle. For instance, sometimes appeal is made to a text like Deuteronomy 12:32, which reads, "Everything that I command you, you shall be careful to do. You shall not add to it or take from it." It is pointed out that this text is given in a context referring to corporate worship (i.e., the centralization of temple worship). Yet the same formula is found elsewhere in contexts that appear to be much broader than corporate worship alone (Deut. 4:2; Rev. 22:18, 19). 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Sven (Jul 9, 2009)

Regarding a proof text, I don't think there are two normative principles--one for worship and one for life. I think that worship and life go hand in hand. If I may be permitted, I would say they are distinct but not separate. As I cited earlier, Deut. 12:32 "What thing soever I command you, observe to do it: thou shalt not add thereto, nor diminish from it." Applies to both life and worship.

-----Added 7/9/2009 at 09:49:01 EST-----



Dr. Bob Gonzales said:


> Sven said:
> 
> 
> > In a word, the RPW is the application of Sola Scriptura to worship. When God said you shall not add or subtract from His law, He meant it for all other laws as much as He did for the laws concerning worship.
> ...




I have noticed too in some of the reading I've done that the RPW seems more strict than shall I say, the Regulative Principle of Life. But this should not be. However, my reading of the Puritans is that they take the RPW as strictly as the RPL.


----------



## MW (Jul 9, 2009)

It is obvious from the wording of the Westminster Confession that it is limiting human power in matters of faith and worship to what has Scriptural warrant. By not including "matters of faith and worship" the Savoy is guarding liberty of conscience and limiting human authority in this stricter manner and applying it to all of life.

It is not solo Scriptura to require specific Scriptural warrant in faith and worship because interpretation and application of Scripture is still seen to be a human process which recognises the promises and provisions God has given to His church. The Solemn League and Covenant specifically denounces the schismatic principle of solo Scriptura:



> That we shall sincerely, really, and constantly, through the grace of GOD, endeavor, in our several places and callings, the preservation of the reformed religion in the Church of Scotland, in doctrine, worship, discipline, and government, against our common enemies; the reformation of religion in the kingdoms of England and Ireland, in doctrine, worship, discipline, and government, *according to the Word of GOD*, *and the example of the best reformed Churches*; and shall endeavour to bring the Churches of GOD in the three kingdoms to the nearest conjunction and uniformity in religion, Confession of Faith, Form of Church Government, Directory for Worship and Catechising; that we, and our posterity after us, may, as brethren, live in faith and love, and the Lord may delight to dwell in the midst of us.


----------

